# Soccer field in Dubai?



## banus (Jan 28, 2008)

Can anybody tell me if there is a purpose built 5 aside soccer/football centre in Dubai,similar to those in the UK that use artificial turf?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, banus. I made a thread out of your post, because no one was going to find it buried in the other one.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

in a word - no.


----------



## banus (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks ,very helpful
Cheers


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

ay, there must be some sort of football that is played in Dubai, im dying for a game of footy,


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

plenty of leagues running but I am not aware of a purpose built pitch


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

thats ok just as long as i can get a game. where do i find out how to join a team


----------



## Ston (Apr 6, 2008)

Shauny, did you ever get a game in Dubai, i am moving out in a few weeks and would be eager to join in a bit of 5 aside???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Some of my colleagues were playing in a sponsored tournament last Friday. There are some fantastic purpose built pitches up by Jebel Ali shooting club.

Google 'Dubai 5 a side football' for more information on various clubs, teams etc. 



-


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've seen people playing 5-a-side, 4-a-side, etc. in Jumeirah Beach Park. It's sand though not arty-pitch.

5 dirhams to enter the beach park. Bring a ball and they will come.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Safa Park Friday afternoons, look out for a Geordie lad called Spugsy


----------

